# Did You Have A Child With Help From A (Male) Gay Friend?FEE PAID



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am writing a positive and sensitive article about women conceiving children with help from a male gay friend.

I'd like to speak to someone who had their child/children this way in the last four years. They would do a phone interview with me, and have some photos taken with their child and its father.

There is a £100 fee for taking part, and you will also have a full readback of your interview to ensure you're happy with it, and be given copies of the professional photos to keep.

Please contact me ASAP on eimear.o'[email protected]

Thanks.


----------

